# I make horror



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jul 2, 2022)

Give me something and I'll try my best to make it scary.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jul 2, 2022)

the siren's song of the unattended: whole grapes.


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jul 2, 2022)

Wow, I’m influencing people!
+450 social credit


----------



## ben909 (Jul 2, 2022)

pizza


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jul 2, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> the siren's song of the unattended: whole grapes.


Eat these at your own risk. They may look like harmless fruit, but the smooth, round shape might cause the grapes to slip while you are trying to bite down to chew. This could cause it to be launched straight into your throat completely intact. You will then choke to death. Think twice the next time you are craving grapes, or it could be the end for you.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jul 2, 2022)

Chaosmasterdelta said:


> Eat these at your own risk. They may look like harmless fruit, but the smooth, round shape might cause the grapes to slip while you are trying to bite down to chew. This could cause it to be launched straight into your throat completely intact. You will then choke to death. Think twice the next time you are craving grapes, or it could be the end for you.


*DUN DUN DUUUUUUUUUUUUUUN!*


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jul 2, 2022)

ben909 said:


> pizza


You mean the Venus flytrap of food? It tempts you to eat it with its delicious aroma, but below the harmless looking exterior lies all manners of poison such as fats and cholesterol. It uses these substances to slowly ruin your body while remaining deceivingly tasty, ensuring that you keep coming back for more and more. All of that poison builds up over time until one day the pizza's long-term plan pays off, striking you with a fatal heart attack when you least expect it.


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jul 2, 2022)

Yur mom


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jul 4, 2022)

Satsuki15 said:


> Yur mom


She sometimes comes in my room, with there always being a chance that I won't notice her coming up the stairs in time to turn off the computer screen. If she ever sees what kind of sites I visit, or what kind of things I do on the internet, she might kick me out of the house. I would then be homeless and starving. This is why I tense up whenever I think I hear the sound of the door opening, with that stress alone taking years off my life and inching me closer and closer to death.


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jul 4, 2022)

Those annoying happy people


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jul 4, 2022)

Satsuki15 said:


> Those annoying happy people


They want you to be just like them, so they try to secretly put happy pills in your food and drinks. If you're not careful about checking what you eat, you could lose your whole personality and become just like them, joining the collective.


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jul 4, 2022)

Chaosmasterdelta said:


> They want you to be just like them, so they try to secretly put happy pills in your food and drinks. If you're not careful about checking what you eat, you could lose your whole personality and become just like them, joining the collective.


Thanks! Theyll all be dead by morning


----------



## Hollowsong (Jul 4, 2022)

Chaosmasterdelta said:


> She sometimes comes in my room, with there always being a chance that I won't notice her coming up the stairs in time to turn off the computer screen. If she ever sees what kind of sites I visit, or what kind of things I do on the internet, she might kick me out of the house. I would then be homeless and starving. This is why I tense up whenever I think I hear the sound of the door opening, with that stress alone taking years off my life and inching me closer and closer to death.


So... Your me...


----------



## RubberfemAsriel (Jul 27, 2022)

Chaosmasterdelta said:


> Give me something and I'll try my best to make it scary.


Come up with an undertale AU that falls under the category monstrous.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Aug 3, 2022)

RubberfemAsriel said:


> Come up with an undertale AU that falls under the category monstrous.


It's going to take a while for me to think of something, but I'll try to come up with something soon.


----------

